# rip charts



## 4wahoo (Oct 23, 2007)

i just purchased a subscription to rip charts, what is the significance of the chlorophyll? what would indicate "fishy" areas? any gas saving tips would be great.

thanks

Ben


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

As it was once explained to me in a nutshell: 

<SPAN class=postbody>The worldis viewed by satellites three times a day for chlorophyll: once by SeaWiFS, once by MODIS-Terra, and once by MODIS-Aqua (which is what we have in our BluewaterSuperMap), so you actually have three opportunities to view the ocean every day (where its not cloudy -ocean color sensorscan't see through theclouds).

When there is an upwelling in the ocean, cold water sinks and warm water rises. This means nutrients that were on the bottom are pushed to the surface, causing algae growth and phytoplankton blooms. The plankton multiply and feed on the nutrients. Small critters eat the plankton. Small minnows eat the small critters. Bigger fish eat the smaller minnows. See where this is going? 

Water containing higher concentrations of planktonhas ahigher level of chlorophyll.Blue water iscleaner with lesschlorophyll.

Bottom Line = Some of the bestfishing is near areas of higher nutrient concentrations (where bluewater meets higher levels).The longer it lasts means the better it is to fish. I'd look foranarealasting at least 3 days near a temperature break and near structure.


----------



## Jim/Ga (Oct 20, 2007)

How do these compare with Hiltons? I had Hiltons last year,and found them to be very helpful. These are a lot cheaper though. I looked at their demo ,but it was hard to tell what you were getting. Hilton's may be worth the extra money,but I thought I would do some comparison shopping beforeI renewed my subscription.


----------

